

How 16 famous electronic companies got their names - jingsong
http://blogs.static.mentalfloss.com/blogs/archives/28823.html

======
TravisLS
For anyone who enjoyed this article, here's the holy grail of company name
etymologies:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_company_name_etymologie...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_company_name_etymologies)

~~~
jpwagner
The reason the article exists is that the "holy grail" is tedious.

------
antiismist
More interesting than how they got thier names is what these companies were
doing before their names got famous. For example on this list there are
decendants from a pulp mill, dried fish exporter, and a playing card maker.

------
kazuya
> 10\. Seiko: The watchmaker takes its name from a Japanese word meaning
> 'exquisite' or 'success'.

It does not mean 'success' in this case.

And it's rather 'precision work' than 'exquisite'.

BTW the old Canon logo is quite lovely, isn't it.

